# Promotional Product Distributor question



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

I want to buy from Leeds but I have to be a Promotional Product distributor. I am a small business specializing in small orders (usually 20 or less items at a time.) So how do I become a promotional product distributor and is this something I really need to do. I do have a resell liscense/tax id.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Go to PPAI's website and apply for a UPIC. You are going to need to show some receipts from apparel companies that you purchased product from and then resold. Once you get approved, you will get a UPIC # (similar to an ASI or SAGE#) and access into their database of suppliers. Then, call the number for Leeds and give them your UPIC to setup an account. You can also do a similar thing for Distributor Central as well.


----------



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for that info,


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rae...I am a promotional product distributor...and wish you well, but I think you will find it difficult to make promo product purchases of 20 or less of the same item..minimum qualities are usually much higher...some items are as low as 50 but that is not normal


----------



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Charles, I have talked to representitives of some of the companies I want to do busines with and they said the would sell me less than the minimum on blanks, which is what I need. I just do small orders and they keep me busy. I just had a customer ask about messenger bags. She only needs 20.


----------

